# Problems with binging while dieting



## msumuscle (May 22, 2012)

Does anybody have a problem with binging while dieting?  I know I have a major problem with it.  I can go a few weeks of very strict dieting and than have one tiny snack to satisfy my taste buds then BOOM, I literally eat everything in sight.  I did some major damage today, probably around 10,000 cals and I know when I'm doing it that I shouldn't but I literally can't stop myself.


----------



## exphys88 (May 22, 2012)

My cheat days will spill into the next day some times.  It'll ruin an entire week sometimes.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 22, 2012)

I don't really have this problem. After being on a cut for a decent amount of time, I tend to get full fairly quick so even if I start to binge I just can't put that much food away.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 22, 2012)

Usually when I'm cutting weight, the diet process is so strict that when I do cheat, I feel like absolute shit. I hit the CKD and LCD (low carb diet) HARD and so when I let go on my cheat meals, I blow up due to water retention.


----------



## fatsopower (May 22, 2012)

neat trick I learned - might be of use to someone - I take a jar of organic virgin coconut oil, pour it into a flat container, refrigerate for a while till it hardens up, then chop it into tiny peices. Whenever I get a food craving, I take a little piece and let it slowly dissolve in my mouth - cravings gone!

another trick is to take a 32 oz water bottle, put in a serving or two of good tasting protein, a half tsp of virgin olive oil, and a heaping tbsp of psyllium husks -  will really give you that full feeling (and keep you regular!)

hope this helps someone


----------



## sassy69 (May 22, 2012)

Eating on a structured schedule is always tough. I'd always say to include a scheduled cheat / week so you have that social & taste-oriented outlet instead of just "you can't".  Any diet is going to be driven by your goals & expectations. If you're doing a contest prep, then its a bigger deal and really does require some attention to commitment. I often repeat to myself the same thing that I tell others when I want to gorge on something in the middle of prep. You either do it, or don't bother. You simply can't do a prep half way and expect to be proud of your results on stage, for the time & money that goes into it. If your'e not 100% committed, then you should probably look at rescheduling your show for some time when you can commit. Simple as that. Trust me I've tried just about every cheat I think I can get away with and every one of them set me back, so its just not worth it getting distracted by the whole thing.

I find I need to get into "the zone", but once I'm there, I'm pretty good. I makes sure I get everything out of the house that looks remotely like a snack, and have recently spent more time looking at varieties of food that fit my diet. Been having a lot of fun w/ some Paleo foods. As I get closer to show time, I spend more time focusing on my posing and anythign else that will keep me occupied. Then usually once I get home from the gym I have just enough time to check email, make food & get to bed. It just becomes less of an issue. Not saying its easy, but you either do it, or don't waste your time. If you're not on a tight schedule, then schedule your cheats and stick to them. If you're always hungry, then maybe you need to revisit your diet to be sure you're actually getting enough. Otherwise its just a circular pursuit of something you're never going to achieve.


----------



## parsifal09 (May 22, 2012)

im on the palumbo diet now

I don't feel the need to binge at all

took me a few days to really get used to it,but I think I'm in ketosis now,and no urge to go crazy


----------



## GFR (May 22, 2012)

I don't diet or workout, so this is never a problem for me.


----------



## JCBourne (May 22, 2012)

Some good advice here!


----------



## hilton573 (May 29, 2012)

IMHO
corn snacks is best way to start diet .
and other you start cardio and eat food, veges which is the best thing


----------



## ELH (May 29, 2012)

Give yourself a very small cheat day once a week instead of holding out for so long. But don't feel bad about losing it every once in awhile, everyone eventually does it. Try to reward yourself once a week with something that tastes great but doesn't put you at 10k cals lol.


----------



## sassy69 (May 30, 2012)

hilton573 said:


> IMHO
> corn snacks is best way to start diet .
> and other you start cardio and eat food, veges which is the best thing



What is "corn snacks"?


----------



## hilton573 (Jun 2, 2012)

Like a POP CORN


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Jun 2, 2012)

I think most people have the same problem.  Chug water when you get hungry til you can't drink anymore, this helps.  Also, if I feel like binge eating sometimes I'll open a huge can of plain tuna, put it on a plate with nothing on it and eat that.  It becomes so bad after about half the can that I don't want to eat anymore.


----------



## Rayca (Jun 8, 2012)

Definitely some good advise here. I always need to revisit this issue. My problem with cheat meals is the anticipation of them. Those of us who are bingers know this. You're on edge and can't wait for that day. The only way I can even think about doing it now is if it's random or unplanned in the way that I will just decide to do it the day I think of it, rather than plan it out. It's like a drug sometimes, I tell you. I can't wait to try that coconut oil idea. I keep mine refrigerated in summer anyway so it's ready to go right now. And the protein, oil and husks idea? Brilliant. Thank you, fatsopower!


----------



## aminoman74 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ill have a cheat meal once a week.Usually ill crave something but once i eat it i was like that was a let down as it wasn't what i thought it was and then i want to stomp my foot and say ill learn from that LOL.A cheat meal is good for the metabolism also.i use salsa and mustard to help thru the week.If you get really hungry eat greens as there very low on cals.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 8, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Usually when I'm cutting weight, the diet process is so strict that when I do cheat, I feel like absolute shit. I hit the CKD and LCD (low carb diet) HARD and so when I let go on my cheat meals, I blow up due to water retention.



This is me when I do go super strict...which is rare.  If I start off with carbs, good or bad, and fill up on them, I feel so crappy I don't want much more.  

I recommend starting a cheat day/meal off with fruit, then on to something filling, if your weakness is carbs. For me, pancakes and some water gets me ready to curl up and watch tv or go back to bed, not to eat much more.


----------



## lee111s (Jun 9, 2012)

Carb back loading.


You can have sugars, ice cream, pizza, candy, you name it. I'm stronger fuller and leaner than I've ever been. Check it out. Jeifer is a genius!


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 10, 2012)

lee111s said:


> Carb back loading.
> 
> 
> You can have sugars, ice cream, pizza, candy, you name it. I'm stronger fuller and leaner than I've ever been. Check it out. Jeifer is a genius!


I mix this with  Intermittant fasting.  Love it


----------



## lee111s (Jun 11, 2012)

Merkaba said:


> I mix this with  Intermittant fasting.  Love it



Same here bro....it's basically IF with carb cycling. The best thing is you can eat deserts and sweet stuff  Results are quite amazing so far!!


----------



## flynike (Jun 16, 2012)

Have the same problem here. I wanted to cheat so bad last night! I grabbed about 1/2 cup almonds, and 2 cups broccoli! BAM! my junk craving gone! I think its the broccoli more than the almonds that helped!


----------

